# DVD Anlage an Pc anschließen ?



## Xeal87 (24. Dezember 2003)

Hallo. 
Ich habe mir vor kurzem einen dvd player mit Anlage dazu gekauft. Der Verstärker ist in dem dvd player schon drin. Jetzt möchte ich gerne Wissen, was ich alle benötge um den dvd-player an meinen pc anzuschließen und die Anlage, die mit dem player verbunden ist, für meinen pc nutzen kann. 
Gleichzeigtig möchte ich natürlich auch dvd's an meinem pc anschauen. 
Hat da jemand ne lösung ?


----------

